# Regarding Google Chrome Installing in the Windows 2003 R2 Server & Other error Mess



## slkamath (Nov 25, 2009)

*Regarding Google Chrome Installing in the Windows 2003 R2 Server & Other error Mess*

Hello.....

If i start installing Google Chrome it's giving one error i.e. "Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item".

I checked with Google Chrome System requirements, still so many persons are telling they are able to load Chrome in 2003 R2 server. So if any one knows how to install please guide me.

Another Problem what i am facing is: some time 2003 R2 Server is automatically Restarting. (We have same type 2 servers.) the problem is there in only one system. I changed the Hard Disk, CPU RAM. still the problem is not rectified. In this I am using the Kaspersky Anti Virus File Server.

in event viewer it's shows the the Information Message that: Source: MSSQL$KAV_CS_ADMIN_KIT; Event ID: 7265; Type: Information; Description: Configuration option 'user instances enabled' changed from 1 to 1. Run the RECONFIGURE statement to install. 

also

Source: CSAdminServer; Event ID: 1; Type: Error; Description: Kaspersky Administration Server stopped due to error.
#1950 (-2147467259) Generic db error: "0x80004005, 'Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server', 'Unspecified error', 'Cannot open database "KAV" requested by the login. The login failed.', GUID='{0C733A8B-2A1C-11CE-ADE5-00AA0044773D}', LastStatement=''" 

and

Source: atapi; Type: Error; Even ID: 9; Description: The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort0, did not respond within the timeout period. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

